# help please? I have mushrooms growing.



## juniorx657 (Sep 24, 2017)

So I have few mushrooms growing out my vivarium is that a bad or good thing? Would it be an issue if I want to keep some tree frogs or lizard? Should I take them out?


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

juniorx657 said:


> So I have few mushrooms growing out my vivarium is that a bad or good thing? Would it be an issue if I want to keep some tree frogs or lizard? Should I take them out?


I have always been told that this is perfectly normal and safe but I have not had the experience myself. I wish I would though because I think they make a vivarium look cool.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Mushroom-producing fungi are natural, harmless and even beneficial to your viv. Enjoy them!


----------



## reptileink76 (Feb 7, 2018)

I remember dying to get mushrooms back in the day...lol. Now someone is worried about having them bloom in their viv...good stuff. 

My experience, they don't stick around long.


----------



## dex356 (Jan 6, 2018)

What you see in mushrooms are the fruiting body. They can last a few days or weeks depending on the species... Once you see mushrooms you will always have them unless you radically change the environment! The body of the mushrooms lives under the soil or wood and you never see it until it blooms and then it spreads millions of spores to spread the genes of the plant.... I have heard that some of the oldest living organisms and the largest are fungi!!! All of them are harmless unless you eat them and then only a few are highly toxic...
They should not harm your Frogs in anyway...


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

No worries at all. I have them pop up from time to time.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

They are harmless, and a good indication that you have a miniature eco-system. They provide food for springtails and release nutrients from the cellulose in your substrate. They are not plants. Nor are they animals, they are their own kingdom- fungi. 
Enjoy the show because they will soon be gone.


----------



## Nar (Apr 3, 2017)

You should be happy with mushroom I ground if I add a little extra dusting in the area I put the flys in on a log mushroom grow a lot more and look cool


----------



## willijas (Feb 20, 2018)

Reading the forums on this site before setting up my first tank prepared me for this inevitable day in my tank. But I was still pretty excited when I got my first mushroom in my tank.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

